# ok to feed mystery snails to puffers??????



## ThatGUY (Sep 15, 2007)

im planning to bredd them yes no? o.o for dwarf puffers:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Why the heck not ???


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

its not gonna hurt them. i mean the puffers not the snails.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

it is actually good for them bc it keeps their beaks down. i suggest you do it once a month. thats what i do for my puffer


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ithink it sounds good. mystery snails might be a bit big though, but u cud try it


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I fed baby mystery snails to the green spotted puffer at work. He loved 'em.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

mainly the dwarf puffers will just pick at them until they die ( the snails ) or the snails will grow to adult in the tank and multiply most likly i wouldnt do it they are my pets but if you really want to feed them to the puffers go right ahead... wont hurt anyone in the long run in less you dont want to watch your puffer take ittle bites out of your snails....


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the DPs are a rare case as they don't *need* to bite snail shells to keep their beaks filed like other puffers(though there's debate over red eye/red line puffers being a similar case). But baby snails might get the big crunch. Larger ones, like courtney mentioned, will just get picked at.


----------



## sueann (Jan 4, 2008)

good luck on breeding puffer fish.they need territory and there is no sexual difference.they never have been bred in captivity for what i know.giving snail is good for them but i would be carful of where they are from.


----------



## sueann (Jan 4, 2008)

i used to give my puffers oysters and they loved it.they did noy have any problems braking the shell.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

> there is no sexual difference


actualy there is. on the males the spots are darker and the femals are bigger than the males most of the time


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

sueann said:


> good luck on breeding puffer fish.they need territory and there is no sexual difference.they never have been bred in captivity for what i know.giving snail is good for them but i would be carful of where they are from.



Your actually very wrong there...dwarf puffers have been bred in captivity alot, goto www.dwarfpuffers.com i think it is you can learn alot there and wont give false information...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

I think they meant breeding the snails as a food source anyway, not breeding the puffers.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I would not do it with larger snails as they will just be shredded alive... which sounds a little brutal. I would breed the snails in another tank, and feed the offspring to your DP's.


----------



## sueann (Jan 4, 2008)

*wrong about breeding puffer fish ?????*

i have been keeping fish for over 30years. i have known a man that raised fish for over 40 years.about my saying good luck on breeding puffers it depends where you got your informations because as my own experience and my friends you realy need a good luck.just go and check the article from peter mckane.dont tell me that i induce others in errors.the males will see even females as a enemies.you may have or had good luck with breeding puffers but i go with my experience and i had plenty of it.


----------

